# dropdown formatieren



## new (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo erstmal

Wie kann ich innerhalb eines Dropdown die Schrift formatieren? stelle mir das in etwa wie bei phpmyadmin vor (zB bei den Zeichensatzauswahl). Das heisst ich habe ein Titel, fett und nachfolgend ein Verzeichnis in normaler Schrift.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## tombe (3. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall nicht mit PHP, wenn schon dann mit CSS.

HIER ist ein besonders "gemeines" Beispiel was alles möglich ist.


----------



## SpiceLab (3. Februar 2011)

In Anlehung an Verschachtelte Auswahllisten (Menüstruktur) definieren


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
    <title>...</title>
    <style type="text/css">
      optgroup { font:bold 1.4em 'times new roman', serif; }
      option { font:italic .6em tahoma, sans-serif; }
    </style>
  </head>
  <body>
    <h1>W&auml;hlen Sie Ihren Lieblingsnamen!</h1>
    <form action="">
      <p>
        <select name="Namen" size="1">
          <optgroup label="Namen mit A">
            <option label="Anna">Anna</option>
            <option label="Achim">Achim</option>
            <option label="August">August</option>
          </optgroup>
          <optgroup label="Namen mit B">
            <option label="Berta">Berta</option>
            <option label="Barbara">Barbara</option>
            <option label="Bernhard">Bernhard</option>
          </optgroup>
          <optgroup label="Namen mit C">
            <option label="Caesar">Caesar</option>
            <option label="Christiane">Christiane</option>
            <option label="Christian">Christian</option>
          </optgroup>
        </select>
      </p>
    </form>
  </body>
</html>
```

Inwieweit die CSS-Formatierung der Formular-Elemente von den einzelnen Browsern wie gewünscht interpretiert wird, ist betriebssystem- und browserabhängig - siehe Styling form controls im Allgemeinen und Styled select boxes im Speziellen.


----------

